# PS3 sur macbook pro ( "écran télé")



## wolfies73 (24 Mai 2010)

bonjour tout le monde  
j'aimerai utiliser mon mac comme écran télé pour la PS3 le truc c'est que je ne sais pas si cela  est possible x.x
si oui pourriez vous me dire quel sont les matériels à utiliser et un bon tuto xp
merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2010)

Un périphérique d'acquisition vidéo, et son mode d'emploi !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un périphérique d'acquisition vidéo, et son mode d'emploi !



Vidéo et audio (sinon gaffe au décalage...)
Si ça existe, ça va de toute façon te coûter beaucoup plus cher qu'une petite TV LCD HD ou HD ready, avec un résultat probablement médiocre, un décalage son/image...
J'ai vu passer deux solutions (sur lesquelles je vais me pencher) pour brancher une PS3 sur l'entrée vidéo "passive" de l'iMac 27", mais sur un MacBook (Pro ou non), ça va être hard...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Vidéo et audio (sinon gaffe au décalage...)
> Si ça existe, ça va de toute façon te coûter beaucoup plus cher qu'une petite TV LCD HD ou HD ready, avec un résultat probablement médiocre, un décalage son/image...
> J'ai vu passer deux solutions (sur lesquelles je vais me pencher) pour brancher une PS3 sur l'entrée vidéo "passive" de l'iMac 27", mais sur un MacBook (Pro ou non), ça va être hard...



Pour la PS 3, je ne sais pas, mais avec ma PS 2, ça roule impec avec mon (vieux) Studio DV Formac (connexion Fw 400), pas de décalage son/image, et "latence" quasiment imperceptible (j'ai utilisé cette solution de repli pour quelques parties de Gran Turismo 4 lorsque le téléviseur familial était bloqué sur "Dr House" ou toute autre série "théheffunesque", naguère !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour la PS 3, je ne sais pas, mais avec ma PS 2, ça roule impec avec mon (vieux) Studio DV Formac (connexion Fw 400), pas de décalage son/image, et "latence" quasiment imperceptible (j'ai utilisé cette solution de repli pour quelques parties de Gran Turismo 4 lorsque le téléviseur familial était bloqué sur "Dr House" ou toute autre série "théheffunesque", naguère !



J'en ai eu un. Il est mort depuis longtemps. C'est vrai qu'il y avait peu de latence.
Il se vend encore ?
Maintenant, le problème c'est qu'un des intérêts principaux de la PS3 est qu'elle "offre" une sortie HD dont il n'est pas possible de profiter avec le Formac...
Je crains vraiment que PS3 -> sortie non HD (non HDMI) -> Formac -> MBP soit un massacre...
Tu me répondras que de toute façon la plupart des jeux PS3 sont précisément des jeux de massacre (c'est ce qui fait tout son charme, atomiser tout ce qui bouge après une journée à l'hôpital où le paradoxe veut que tu tues ce qui t'es plus cher au monde après ta famille, à savoir tes patients, alors que tu n'as pas le droit, ne serait-ce que d'amputer légèrement tes collègues), mais bon.. Quitte à atomiser des extra-terrestres et des monstres de tous poils, et voir gicler leurs tripes, autant que ce soit en HD, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> mais bon.. Quitte à atomiser des extra-terrestres et des monstres de tous poils, et voir gicler leurs tripes, autant que ce soit en HD, non ?



Je reconnais bien là ton intérêt non dissimulé pour tout ce qui touche à l'imagerie médicale


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je reconnais bien là ton intérêt non dissimulé pour tout ce qui touche à l'imagerie médicale



Je suis intarissable sur le sujet. Je pourrais te parler des heures de tas de techniques, hélas remplacées, mais qui firent la joie de générations d'internes : la fécalographie (on te filme par en dessous en train de faire caca sur une plaque en verre), le protocole orangina (on t'injecte des bulles d'air dans le liquide céphalo-rachidien, donc autour de la moelle épinière) et on fait tourner à toute vitesse une planche sur laquelle tu es attaché), plus vieux, l'endoscopie avec tubes rigides (ça j'ai jamais vu), etc...
Et dire que maintenant on n'ose même plus faire un banal toucher rectal...
Mais on a inventé plein de nouveaux trucs (j'ai même été victime de l'un d'entre eux : le scanner digestif à l'eau ; inutile de te préciser où on met l'eau...)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je suis intarissable sur le sujet. Je pourrais te parler des heures de tas de techniques, hélas remplacées, mais qui firent la joie de générations d'internes : la fécalographie (on te filme par en dessous en train de faire caca sur une plaque en verre), le protocole orangina (on t'injecte des bulles d'air dans le liquide céphalo-rachidien, donc autour de la moelle épinière) et on fait tourner à toute vitesse une planche sur laquelle tu es attaché), plus vieux, l'endoscopie avec tubes rigides (ça j'ai jamais vu), etc...
> Et dire que maintenant on n'ose même plus faire un banal toucher rectal...



Toi, un jour, faudra que je te fasse rencontrer MortyBlake, vous devriez vous entendre comme larrons en foire, tous les deux ! 



Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais on a inventé plein de nouveaux trucs (j'ai même été victime de l'un d'entre eux : le scanner digestif à l'eau ; inutile de te préciser où on met l'eau...)...



L'arroseur arrosé ? 

Mince, on est en train de floudre, là, non ? :affraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, un jour, faudra que je te fasse rencontrer MortyBlake, vous devriez vous entendre comme larrons en foire, tous les deux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et comment, mon ami... :rose: :affraid:


----------

